# Set add_definitions from port's Makefile



## abishai (Jan 18, 2020)

Is it possible to add definition from port's Makefile?
The program builds if I add in CMakeLists.txt 

```
add_definitions(-D__SKIP_GNU)
```
, however I can't add something without value in port's CMAKE_ARGS and I'd like to avoid unnesessary patches.


----------

